# Look what's eatin the cow rays!



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Joey Polk and Earnie Polk done it again.This 12'9" tiger has a girth of 77" and a fork lenth of 128". Estimated weight 949lbs. She loves cow rays. Joey fought her for 1 and 1/2 hours. will post pic soon.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

What a year you guys are having, congrats!!!! All that time on the sand is paying off big time. I can't wait to get out of the sandbox and get back to the Panhandle to chase some sharks. Congrats again guys!!!!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hell Ya, You are the shark master. Cant wait to see the pics. What kind of reel and line?


----------



## cgrass111 (May 17, 2010)

Awesome. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding job guys. Land based sharkin is the way to go.........


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

:takephoto Where's the pics?


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Waiting for the pics too....


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

There you go buddy! Sorry it tooke me so long to post them for you. YOU ARE DA MAN!!!!!

Arthur


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

man! what a shark!...congrats guys...

mike


----------



## Zoomie Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

Simply Amazing!!! What a catch guys! Congrats on another "Monster"!


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Joey wanted to keep it so bad, one hell of a set of jaws. We got a couple of teeth. No replacement for the jaws though. We got a run just after daylight so we decided to stay till 8:00AM. 7:40 the 16/0 got a slow steady run. I was down the beach trying to stab another ray whin i saw Joey setting the hook. I ran back and it was still running drag off. Joey fought it for an hour and a half. Almost got cut off by a boat. Lucky on that situation. We got it to the beach and iwaded out and gently tied the tail roap, ran back to the beach and the fight was on. She rolled around a while and i noticed people comming from every direction. All the bleeding hearts was saying let it go. Some stupid chick had called the news paper after i told her not to. I was set up to make a decision, News or let it go. Well, we let it go. Man i have been sick over those jaws. People sticking theyr nose in something they dont even understand.If we would have caught it at night, yall wouldhave got to see the jaws. Thank you Arthur for posting the pics. While everyone is listing, a few things to all the landbased shark fishermen.We use no chumming tecniques. Please dont go get a bunch of heads and guts and put them just off the beach. If the fish is there you gona get a bite, if they ant, it dont matter how much shit you put in the water it ant gona help. Chumming off the beach is what will get the shark fisherman a bad name. We paddle our baits out over 200yds, well away from the beach. I have always targeted the fish that swim by, and never have i tryed to draw them to the beach. A big shark will always come off the long baits. Tiger sharks, bull sharks, great hammerheads, and makos are usually locals, and frequent any reef they find wether it be a pier or a piece of someones house that Ivan blew away. Also avoid crowed beaches during the day.If ya gota walka long waysto get away from people do it. And out of respect for the business owners in the area try not to name the beach where you catch a bigun. I hope the tag and release stuff we have done isnt in vain due to the oil, but it probaly is. Everyones efforts are in vain. Good fishin and tight lines to every one who means well. Thank yall for the good replies..........Earnie Polk.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Badass


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Dusky2928 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for releasin' her guys! What a Catch!!


----------



## Dusky2928 (Aug 15, 2009)

What's the obsession with a pair of jaws anyways?? I'd take a giant picture framed on my wall anyday?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well What Can I say's Guy,s But DAMN!!! and Ernie you are Crazier than I first Thought, Theres No way In Hell I,m getting in the Water with that Beast!!!! or the Mako!! Stop By the shop Haven't seen ya In awhile!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BEAST!!! And I agree... big brass ones to go in and tail rope that thing.:bowdown:bowdown:toast:toast

Jim


----------



## e polk (Nov 26, 2008)

Well the obsession is real, and has cept me on the hunt for years. I always dreamed of a big set of tiger jaws on the wall. Its kinda like a set of deer hornes. Or elephant tuscs, or crock head, or what ever trophy ya hunt or fish for. Being a ******* and a life long hunter i guess makes me diffrent from some tag and release fishermen. Dont confuse me with those guys cause i like to eat fish and i like to feel the quiver of a dieing ray on the end of my gig or a big cobia beating the inside of my cooler while i sit on it. My shark fishing background comes from all the ole pier rats that realy fished hard when there was alot of fish and they kept theyr jaws. Good luck and tight lines.


> *Dusky2928 (29/05/2010)*What's the obsession with a pair of jaws anyways?? I'd take a giant picture framed on my wall anyday?


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

well said mr. polk and fantastic job on another large catch!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

thats a big one!!!!


----------

